# Bilder lokal anzeigen



## Katzehuhn (15. Januar 2007)

Ein Benutzer speichert einige Bild lokal auf seinen Pc, damit er sie nicht jedes mal neu laden muss. Wie gebe ich nun den Link an das dieser auch angezeigt wird, komm einfach nicht drauf
lg


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

könntest du dein Vorhaben bitte etwas detailierter ausführen?

Wenn ich mir Bilder auf meine Festplatte speicher, wozu brauche ich dann noch einen Link?


----------



## Katzehuhn (15. Januar 2007)

Hi kein Problem^^
Na wenn ich einen Link auf ein Bild bei meinen Webserver richte reicht sowas vollkommen aus:
<img src="img/test.gif">

Ich möchte jetzt aber, das die User sich die Bilder downloaden können und diese damit nicht immerwieder über meinen Server ziehen müssen(was Traffic erzeugt). Problem dabei ist das ich nicht weiß wie diese "lokalen Links" auszusehen haben. 
<img src="file:///G:/Programme/Bilder/test.gif">funktioniert nicht^^

Wie muss dieser Link aussehen das der Browser mir das test.gif anzeigt, und es von der lokalen Festplatte nimmt.


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2007)

Du kannst eine Grafik auf deiner Festplatte [G:] nicht für Außenstehende verlinken, und wenn es ein Webserver ist, dann beginnt die URL wohl mit *http://*.


----------



## Katzehuhn (15. Januar 2007)

das Bild liegt dann nicht auf meiner Festplatte sonder auf derjenigen des Users. Wie müsste ich den Link angeben das er mir das Bild ohne dem http:// angibt^^

Die meisten Anfänger bekommen das unbeabsichtigt hin und wundern sich dann warum andere ihre Bilder nicht sehen können^^ ich schaff das nichma beabsichtigt^^
lg


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir echt nicht folgen ... 

Ebenso wenig kannst du einen Link auf die Festplatte des Users setzen :suspekt:


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. Januar 2007)

Du kannst schon aus dem Grund keine Datei auf der lokalen Platte des Clients verlinken, da der Pfad bei jedem Benutzer ein anderer wäre (Sicherheitseinschränkungen mal aussen vor gelassen).

Traffic sparst Du in der Regel dennoch, da Bilddateien in der Regel vom Client gecached werden.

Gruß
.


----------



## Katzehuhn (15. Januar 2007)

Nicht wenn der Nutzer den Pfad selbst angeben kann 
Das muss doch gehen, bei den ganzen Browsergames funktioniert das doch auch irgend wie^^. Meine Frage ist wie muss ich den Link setzen um Bilder die ich auf der Festplatte hab, in meinem Browser darzustellen? Man gibt sozusagen den absoluten ( heißt das so) Pfad an?
Edit:
<img src="file:///D:/PRE/img/m_oben.png">
funktioniert nur im Internet Explorer? Warum nich im Firefox^^ herrje..

Grade gefunden:
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Links_to_local_pages_don't_work


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert es in allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Browsern, wenn ich beispielsweise file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/interface1/Desktop/ein_bild.png in der Adresszeile eingebe, oder den absoluten Pfad in einem HTML-Dokument im href-Attribut eines Verweises bzw. im src-Attribut einer Grafik notiere:


```
<a href="file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/interface1/Desktop/ein_bild.png">Ein Bild</a>

<img src="file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/interface1/Desktop/ein_bild.png">
```

Ansonsten versuche es mal mit einer relativen Pfadangabe.


Und bitte unterlasse zukünftig das Pushen eines Threads - siehe hierzu auch den Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette.


----------

